# Superocean Heritage II - 42 vs 46mm on a 7" wrist



## another1

Hey everyone, I just recently discovered the SOH line, and instantly fell in love. Well, maybe lust is the more accurate term. Apologies in advance if this topic has been beaten to death. I did a search and found only a couple threads that didn't quite cover this to the degree I was looking for. 

The obvious answer would be to trek out to a dealer and try them on, but I'd first love to get your feedback on this. I've watched youtube vids, and all of the reviews by sellers of the watch give an enthusiastic green light to the 46mm regardless of small wrist size. In vids where the 46mm's seem to fit, the reviewer often neglects to mention his wrist size. 

My concern goes both ways - that the 46mm might be too big or the 42 mm might be too small. The latest SOH generation doesn't offer a 44mm, so this puts me in a bit of a first-world dilemma. 

My wrist is 7" on the dot (17.8mm). I'd like to get some opinions & pics of SOH owners (SOH 1 or 2, doesn't matter) with wrists that don't exceed 7" -- thanks very much.


----------



## Mister Lamb

another1 said:


> Hey everyone, I just recently discovered the SOH line, and instantly fell in love. Well, maybe lust is the more accurate term. Apologies in advance if this topic has been beaten to death. I did a search and found only a couple threads that didn't quite cover this to the degree I was looking for.
> 
> The obvious answer would be to trek out to a dealer and try them on, but I'd first love to get your feedback on this. I've watched youtube vids, and all of the reviews by sellers of the watch give an enthusiastic green light to the 46mm regardless of small wrist size. In vids where the 46mm's seem to fit, the reviewer often neglects to mention his wrist size.
> 
> My concern goes both ways - that the 46mm might be too big or the 42 mm might be too small. The latest SOH generation doesn't offer a 44mm, so this puts me in a bit of a first-world dilemma.
> 
> My wrist is 7" on the dot (17.8mm). I'd like to get some opinions & pics of SOH owners (SOH 1 or 2, doesn't matter) with wrists that don't exceed 7" -- thanks very much.


Just picked up a SOH II 42. My wrist is just below 7" and I think it's a perfect fit. I'll post a pic once I get off the bowl


----------



## Mister Lamb

*Re: Superocean Heritage II - 42 vs 46mm on a 7&quot; wrist*

42mm SOH II as promised


----------



## another1

Mr Lamb - looks great on you. The white face works well in the smaller size. I really like that aftermarket strap as well. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## COZ

I have a 7 in. wrist and have looked at that piece. Would recommend the 42mm as far size goes. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## airn890

I would go 42 and wouldn't think twice


----------



## superpop

I have the SOH Chrono 44 and it is the perfect size. for my 7" wrist the 42 felt too small and the 46 too big. Plus I actually like the look of the gen 1 over the new one. Picked mine up at Costco for 3400 last year. great watch but pretty dressy with the mesh band. I have a leather band to dress it down though.


----------



## whoischich

I've got the SOH Chrono 46 on a 7.25" wrist. It's at the upper end of my doable range. I'd prefer it at 44mm size but I don't like the sundial layout of that version.

On a black croco leather it wears much smaller due to where the spring bars are placed (a good 5-6mm in from the lug end). I'd say it wears very well for its size.

If you only want the non-Chrono version, my suggestion would be the 42mm.


----------



## arodprn

Watch size is another myth, like other things; one of great things about the SOH is the way the bracelet/strap sits...affording many wrist sizes for comfort. The only drawbak is the 4 sharp edges from the lug pedestals (did not google actual term lol) that will over hang from smaller wrists.

We all do know that Breitling watches were orig made for pilots correct?, hense the size (easy to read).

My gargantuan wrisits suit the 46mm just fine :0)

At the end of the day, while in your quiet time with yourself; ask yourself if you like the fit/finish etc because you'll be wearing it, not the opinions of others.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn

whoischich said:


> I've got the SOH Chrono 46 on a 7.25" wrist. It's at the upper end of my doable range. I'd prefer it at 44mm size but I don't like the sundial layout of that version.
> 
> On a black croco leather it wears much smaller due to where the spring bars are placed (a good 5-6mm in from the lug end). I'd say it wears very well for its size.
> 
> If you only want the non-Chrono version, my suggestion would be the 42mm.


It looks very distiguished and refined and the overhang is downward; it's really a fantastic timepiece! I just may have to get a leather strap like the one you have.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn

*Re: Superocean Heritage II - 42 vs 46mm on a 7&quot; wrist*



Mister Lamb said:


> 42mm SOH II as promised


Looks well balanced...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## another1

whoischich said:


> I've got the SOH Chrono 46 on a 7.25" wrist. It's at the upper end of my doable range. I'd prefer it at 44mm size but I don't like the sundial layout of that version.
> 
> On a black croco leather it wears much smaller due to where the spring bars are placed (a good 5-6mm in from the lug end). I'd say it wears very well for its size.
> 
> If you only want the non-Chrono version, my suggestion would be the 42mm.


All great feedback, much appreciated, everyone.

I think I might need to get over the idea that it would be sacrilege to get a 42mm Breitling (I've always associated the brand with boldness & grandiosity). I don't currently own any Breitlings, and a big part of me wants my first one to be a "banger."

I just love the classic aesthetics of the SOH, and I'd hate to ruin that by getting a size that doesn't fit my wrist.

With all that said, I'm leaning toward getting a leather strap (black croco, in fact), so perhaps a 46mm would still work for me (per the quote above).

Ultimately, I'm just happy to know that Breitling has this model, and that I can weigh the options that are available. I had my sights on a Submariner for the longest time prior to stumbling upon the SOH & getting blown away by its design & aesthetics.


----------



## Mister Lamb

another1 said:


> All great feedback, much appreciated, everyone.
> 
> I think I might need to get over the idea that it would be sacrilege to get a 42mm Breitling (I've always associated the brand with boldness & grandiosity). I don't currently own any Breitlings, and a big part of me wants my first one to be a "banger."
> 
> I just love the classic aesthetics of the SOH, and I'd hate to ruin that by getting a size that doesn't fit my wrist.
> 
> With all that said, I'm leaning toward getting a leather strap (black croco, in fact), so perhaps a 46mm would still work for me (per the quote above).
> 
> Ultimately, I'm just happy to know that Breitling has this model, and that I can weigh the options that are available. I had my sights on a Submariner for the longest time prior to stumbling upon the SOH & getting blown away by its design & aesthetics.


Why not go to an AD in your area and try both on? Find a mirror and see how it looks with your arms hanging naturally. I've found that position is the best to determine whether a watch looks too big or not.


----------



## another1

Mister Lamb said:


> Why not go to an AD in your area and try both on? Find a mirror and see how it looks with your arms hanging naturally. I've found that position is the best to determine whether a watch looks too big or not.


I probably will do exactly that when the time comes to pulling the trigger on the purchase. I've bought several watches online without having tried them on in-person, all ranged 41-45mm. All fit just fine, with the 45mm being about the limit of size I think I can pull off. I like the idea of a watch that's larger in size with lots of presence, but I'm prepared for that not to be in the cards for this particular model.

PS - I noticed that I mistakenly wrote 17.8mm instead of 17.8cm in my original post, but it's too late to edit it.


----------



## whoischich

arodprn said:


> It looks very distiguished and refined and the overhang is downward; it's really a fantastic timepiece! I just may have to get a leather strap like the one you have.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The lugs curve downwards very strongly so it hugs the wrist verywell. Get a gen Breitling buckle and it will be a perfect match on any nice leather strap.


----------



## VicLeChic

I recently flipped my SOH46. It took me 4 years to realise it was too large on my 18cm wrist. No lug overhang but it started to feel massive. It wasn't an easy decision, I loved the watch, looked terrific, only a question of perceived size. So against my wife and friends' advice, I sold it. I went through a short period of seller's remorse.

I'm considering hunting for the SOH II 42 because it retains the date at 6 o'clock I so much liked from the first SOH46. And now with ceramic bezel and longer power reserve from a Tudor movement. I'm pretty sure 42mm will be the perfect size. Got to try it on first, those downwards facing pointy lugs can be treacherous and dig into your wrist. I know someone who flipped his SOH46 (on very large wrists) because of this.


----------



## another1

Did more digging, leaning heavily toward a 42mm (taking this thread's comments into consideration). Also reading a lot of raves about the mesh bracelet. I think you guys saved me a schlep to the mall. I like to take sight-unseen chances when I buy watches, it's sort of an odd thrill for me, and I've kept & been happy with all of my purchases this way. It will be a little while before I get this watch, but I'll definitely post a pic when that day comes. Thanks.


----------



## Mister Lamb

another1 said:


> Did more digging, leaning heavily toward a 42mm (taking this thread's comments into consideration). Also reading a lot of raves about the mesh bracelet. I think you guys saved me a schlep to the mall. I like to take sight-unseen chances when I buy watches, it's sort of an odd thrill for me, and I've kept & been happy with all of my purchases this way. It will be a little while before I get this watch, but I'll definitely post a pic when that day comes. Thanks.


Will be waiting! Which color you leaning towards BTW?


----------



## another1

Mister Lamb said:


> Will be waiting! Which color you leaning towards BTW?


Blue dial, blue bezel. Never seen blue look so magical on a watch.


----------



## whoischich

My personal opinion is that three handers should be no more than 42-43mm as otherwise the dial starts to look a bit too empty. 

Chronos obviously need more space so anywhere up to 46, depending on design and fit. In fact, small chronos run the risk of making the dial too busy.


----------



## mazman01

This is a great looking Breitling and if you're going for blue blue then you've picked a winner. I have a 7" wrist and I'd go a 42. Easy decision if you ask me. Get it on mesh and buy the blue rubber strap separately if it takes your fancy. I'd prefer to wear it on the strap. Good luck.


----------



## another1

mazman01 said:


> This is a great looking Breitling and if you're going for blue blue then you've picked a winner. I have a 7" wrist and I'd go a 42. Easy decision if you ask me. Get it on mesh and buy the blue rubber strap separately if it takes your fancy. I'd prefer to wear it on the strap. Good luck.


Yup. Definitely will get it in mesh regardless of what other straps I might get down the line. I've heard it been called a "crime" to not at least have that classic Milanese bracelet at the ready. I like the idea of having a signature element that's unique to Breitling.


----------



## mokhalaf

I have a SOH 46mm blue on blue and I'm also the proud owner of a 6.75in wrist. The watch fits great thanks to the sloping lugs. I don't know the exact lug to lug measurement but I've tried on other watches with small diameters and they don't fit as nicely as the SOH 46. So it's certainly doable, and it was a tough decision when compared to the 42mm but I appreciated the legibility of the bigger dial.

I have to admit, I do share the same thoughts as @VivLaChic in that it sometimes feel massive but then I go try any smaller watch and feel like I need reading glasses to tell the time. If you're getting the SOH II, I personally say go 42 because the 46 is too thick and it becomes a chunky watch. If you're thinking SOH I, then 46mm is the way to go. I like to wear my watch loose but heres a mirror reflection picture for perspective.


----------



## another1

mokhalaf said:


> I have a SOH 46mm blue on blue and I'm also the proud owner of a 6.75in wrist. The watch fits great thanks to the sloping lugs. I don't know the exact lug to lug measurement but I've tried on other watches with small diameters and they don't fit as nicely as the SOH 46. So it's certainly doable, and it was a tough decision when compared to the 42mm but I appreciated the legibility of the bigger dial.
> 
> I have to admit, I do share the same thoughts as @VivLaChic in that it sometimes feel massive but then I go try any smaller watch and feel like I need reading glasses to tell the time. If you're getting the SOH II, I personally say go 42 because the 46 is too thick and it becomes a chunky watch. If you're thinking SOH I, then 46mm is the way to go. I like to wear my watch loose but heres a mirror reflection picture for perspective.


^^^Your watch fits great on you. The lugs don't reach or exceed the width of your wrist, and I think this is attributable to the shape of your wrist ("flatness" or width) despite its 6.75" diameter.


----------



## rbanks40

A lot of great comments so far. As others have said you really need to get to an AD and try them on to see which one you like better.

My $.02 - When I think about wearing my watch now, 5 years from now, 10 years, 20 years, etc what will the future watch styles lean toward? Larger watches? Smaller watches? Who knows? My gut feeling is that the 42mm SOH will have some longevity in that department. Not too small, not too big, just right.

Also, get the mesh! It's awesome and looks/feels great. You could always swap it out for a leather band when desired.

And for reference here is my 42 SOH1 on my 6.75" wrist. The blue on blue is absolutely gorgeous. I've owned this watch for almost a year and a half and I still sit and stare at it sometimes.


----------



## another1

rbanks40 said:


> A lot of great comments so far. As others have said you really need to get to an AD and try them on to see which one you like better.
> 
> My $.02 - When I think about wearing my watch now, 5 years from now, 10 years, 20 years, etc what will the future watch styles lean toward? Larger watches? Smaller watches? Who knows? My gut feeling is that the 42mm SOH will have some longevity in that department. Not too small, not too big, just right.
> 
> Also, get the mesh! It's awesome and looks/feels great. You could always swap it out for a leather band when desired.
> 
> And for reference here is my 42 SOH1 on my 6.75" wrist. The blue on blue is absolutely gorgeous. I've owned this watch for almost a year and a half and I still sit and stare at it sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 12625709


Such a gorgeous watch. Breitling so nailed it with this design. How do you guys feel the mesh bracelet goes with casual outfits? I'm talking REALLY casual, like T-shirt and shorts or T-shirt and jeans. I'm in Southern CA, and dressed way down the majority of the time.


----------



## VicLeChic

another1 said:


> Such a gorgeous watch. Breitling so nailed it with this design. How do you guys feel the mesh bracelet goes with casual outfits? I'm talking REALLY casual, like T-shirt and shorts or T-shirt and jeans. I'm in Southern CA, and dressed way down the majority of the time.


I've worn the mesh with jeans and t-shirt. Not a problem, a bit bling but offers some contrast. If blending is what you want then rubber strap would be a better match. Me personally I liked it better with sports shirts.


----------



## treiz1337

How do you adjust the size of the mesh bracelet?


----------



## VicLeChic

treiz1337 said:


> How do you adjust the size of the mesh bracelet?


By removing links (screws).


----------



## daequitz

FWIW, I know this is subjective, I tried on a Super Ocean 44 Special "Black Steel" with the rubber strap at an AD today and it felt a little big on my 7.5" wrist. Fine looking piece for sure, but probably as a big as I would go. Big lugs. Perhaps it wears a bit bigger than it is. I'm back to looking at a 42. I'd definitely suggest you try before you buy.


----------



## mokhalaf

another1 said:


> Such a gorgeous watch. Breitling so nailed it with this design. How do you guys feel the mesh bracelet goes with casual outfits? I'm talking REALLY casual, like T-shirt and shorts or T-shirt and jeans. I'm in Southern CA, and dressed way down the majority of the time.


I'm in SoCal too, I wear it on a rubber strap. I think it works better in a more casual setting. Do buy it on the mesh though because it adds value and makes it easier to sell. I personally don't like the mesh bracelet and wanted to save money so I didn't get it, however if I do decide to sell, I'll be losing out.


----------



## Mister Lamb

Bonus pic 42mm

https://i.imgur.com/nOeK6JG.jpg

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## another1

Mister Lamb said:


> Bonus pic 42mm
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nOeK6JG.jpg
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


No one does contrast stitch calfskin straps quite like Breitling, IMO.


----------



## another1

Guys - question about the mesh bracelet, since I've never owned a watch with anything close to this type of mesh structure. How is its wear & tear over time? I'm wondering how bumps, abrasions, scratches affect its look over the long-term. Is it even noticable? If it is, I'm curious about what the mesh's wear pattern/patina looks like if anyone has had one for a while and had a chance to beat it up.


----------



## VicLeChic

another1 said:


> Guys - question about the mesh bracelet, since I've never owned a watch with anything close to this type of mesh structure. How is its wear & tear over time? I'm wondering how bumps, abrasions, scratches affect its look over the long-term. Is it even noticable? If it is, I'm curious about what the mesh's wear pattern/patina looks like if anyone has had one for a while and had a chance to beat it up.


The mesh won't show scratches like a regular bracelet is it doesn't have a flat surface. In four years ownership the mesh still looked like new. Only the polished clasp showed the typical desk scratch.


----------



## another1

VicLeChic said:


> The mesh won't show scratches like a regular bracelet is it doesn't have a flat surface. In four years ownership the mesh still looked like new. Only the polished clasp showed the typical desk scratch.


Cool. This is what I thought might be the case, but it's nice to hear it confirmed from a long-term owner.


----------



## meadeje

I have an 8” wrist and have looked at both the 42mm and 46mm. When the time comes, the 46mm will be mine. The 46mm was extremely comfortable and well proportioned. Sorry, I did not take any pictures. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatador

I placed an order for the 46mm non chrono, blue on blue. My wrist is 7.25”. Some pics at the AD with the 46mm chrono version. I dont have a pic of the 42mmon my wrist as I felt it was a bit small.


----------



## jupera2005

I think for your wrist the 42mm is a vert good size, not small at all.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigvic

My old SOH on my 6 3/4" wrist. Looking at the pic again it looks far too big but it was extremely comfortable. 
I miss it!


----------



## Nasmitty7185

After reading all of these posts and looking at the photos, I'm starting to think I should've gone with my favorite color blue instead of this black version.


----------



## Lilbrief35

42


----------



## Dark Overlord

my wrist is 6.75 and I went with the 46mm

IMG_1719 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## mo11

This is my SOH 46, and I have an 8" wrist.


----------



## Dark Overlord

^ that looks fantastic! In addition to the stainless bracelet, I also have the blue croc and the brown leather,.... putting her on the brown tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## socciomz

Love that white face diver. Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

socciomz said:


> Love that white face diver. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you sir!


----------



## jh225

Does anyone happen to have a wrist pic showing a Blue 42 mm on a Black strap?


----------



## mo11

Dark Overlord said:


> ^ that looks fantastic! In addition to the stainless bracelet, I also have the blue croc and the brown leather,.... putting her on the brown tomorrow for the first time.


Thanks! I have the brown calf leather, but got curious on a lighter shade of brown. So, I switched it to the crocodile leather in gold and ended up really liking it! I have a deployant buckle which makes it easier to switch out.


----------



## mo11

jh225 said:


> Does anyone happen to have a wrist pic showing a Blue 42 mm on a Black strap?


The closest one i was able to find of a blue on black wrist pic was a 44mm chrono on a blog. He did have a lot of pics. Sans the wrist you can always go to breitling.com and check out breitling made to measure. There you can choose dials, case and straps.

Watch Reviews by MCV: Review of Breitling Superocean Héritage Chronographe 44

'hope this helps.


----------



## salmaan1183

42 on 7" sorry it is sideways.


----------



## salmaan1183

mo11 said:


> This is my SOH 46, and I have an 8" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12794911
> View attachment 12794913


Simply stunning. Keep looking at this pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

I have black SOH 46 and it fits well on my 7.25” wrist. I find that black or darker colour watches usually wear smaller than the same watch in a lighter colour. For example, I have two Helson Shark diver stainless steel with a dial blue and a pvd with black dial an orange markers, the latter wears much smaller, the former looks very big. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## canary301

my 46 on 7" wrist feels fine


----------



## Guest

42mm is perfect I say, also you get a nice dial with the Chrono. 
But yes, always good to try a watch on before committing. 

Good luck.


----------



## A Magyar

I know this is an old post, why this Superocean doesn't have the "Swiss Made" at 6'clock?


----------



## dron_jones

Here is mine 46mm on 7.25" wrist


----------



## muhibtv

*Re: Superocean Heritage II - 42 vs 46mm on a 7&quot; wrist*

That strap sure looks good. Kevlar?


----------

